# Climber back straps



## high tech. hunter (Nov 1, 2011)

Lost mine for my climber,  Think I left them on them on the ground somewhere on my old 2010 lease.  
They all have to be about the same.  Any ideas where to get a set ?  Thanks


----------



## DSGB (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought some from Dick's a couple years ago.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Buy two cheap rifle slings ...


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 2, 2011)

cut some off of a wide heavy duty tie down strap. I did this and it works great


----------



## NC Hunter (Nov 8, 2011)

Find an old set of Alice straps or MOLLE straps from a military surplus store. They're cheap and will thread right on for you. Worked well for me.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 10, 2011)

This is what I put on my LW...

http://www.cabelas.com/treestand-accessories-claw-treestand-backpack-straps-1.shtml


----------



## Dutch1 (Jul 9, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Buy two cheap rifle slings ...



Brilliant!!! I can't believe I didn't think of this! I have a buckshot that I lost the straps to years ago. I bought two alice pack straps from the surplus store and they aren't long enough since you can only attach them at the ends of the stand. You have about an inch of material left. 

I'll be buying some slings soon. . .


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 22, 2012)

Quake makes straps specifically for this.  Best I have used.  Grip well and hold the stand in place while backpacking it through the woods.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 25, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Buy two cheap rifle slings ...



I've never thought of that. Great idea!


----------

